# Welcome Knicks4life as the Knicks moderator



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You'll do a great job here and in the NBA forum. :cheers:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope he does a better job as mod than he did as my interim GM for the Cavaliers.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I hope he does a better job as mod than he did as my interim GM for the Cavaliers.


:laugh:

I think he's got to by default, no?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------

